# Secret Santa



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Hard to believe it's that time of year again. It went by WAY to fast for me. 

So I want to get a tally of who all would be interested in participating in Secret Santa this year. I want to make sure their is going to be enough people. Please don't feel obligated to do this. It is just for fun and I know some people are going through some ruff spots right now as far as money is concerned. To make this fair we would need to pick a an amount again that we think is good for gift and shipping.... maybe $15 or $20 total? or less? You guys let me know what you think. 

:snowbounce:


----------



## Shelly Borg (Nov 2, 2009)

I would love to take part in this. I think no more then $20 would be good.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been thinking the same thing. 

I would love to do it again. It was so much fun last year.

I'm in  :stars: :snow:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

count me in 

I say 15-20 with shipping sounds fair. If you can do it for less go for it  The dollar amount doesnt mean you HAVE to spend that much it just means you shouldnt spend more then that :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I too had so much fun last year...can't wait to do it again!! :leap:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

StaceyRoop said:


> I say 15-20 with shipping sounds fair. If you can do it for less go for it  The dollar amount doesnt mean you HAVE to spend that much it just means you shouldnt spend more then that :wink:


Yep, what Stacey said, she just says it better than me. lol :thumb:


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Count me in! I loved doing it last year.
beth


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:snowhat: *I'M IN!.....sounds like fun!* :snowhat:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes it was a LOT of fun last year!!! :snowbounce: :snowbounce: :snowman: :snowman: :snow: :cheers: 

So if we can get at least 10 people it's on.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Just if you do not mind me saying a bit about to for those that did not do it last year.

I am going to guess that runaround will be in charge of this. What will happen is she will pick someone to be the other ones secret Santa. Then what we do is we send a bit of information about us. What you enjoy doing, favorite past time, favorite color, whatever. She will send that on to the other person and then you get something for them and you send it on.

I had a lot of fun last year and I still use my gifts I got. 

I know some people purchased things online and had them shipped to their person. That way you do not even have to go to the post office.

Just remember to NOT tell them who it is from. It is fun trying to guess.

Remember the dollar amount is just a CAP. You do not have to spend that amount. Also they can be homemade gifts. like I said, I LOVE the scarf that I received last year. It was made.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I'd like to do it...let me know what and when!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

oh me too me too! :greengrin:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Lori for providing that info :thumb:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

OK, so we only need one more person and this party is going to get started!!  :snow: :snowcool:


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm a newbie here, but this sounds like fun. You can add me to the list


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Just because


StaceyRoop said:


> Thanks Lori for providing that info :thumb:


 Not a problem.

We have the 10 people we need does not mean that more can not sign up. The more the better.

PLEASE if you are new hear or not we would love to have you join us.


----------



## Rainbow Meadows Farm (May 26, 2009)

Count me in. I would love to join in this year


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, everyone is welcome to join, the more the merrier!  :stars:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

And I made a new topic so people wouldn't need to scroll through all the posts to get to this but I will post it here too:

OK, it's on now that we have enough people. 

Remember that there is a $15-$20 dollar cap. You don't need to spend that much. Just try not to go over it. I have a questionnaire below for everyone who wishes to enter to fill out. Please copy it and PM me the answers if you wish to participate. The deadline to enter is November 28th. I will PM everyone the person they are secret Santa to by December 1st and gifts need to be sent out by December 22nd.

Remember don't tell anyone who you have! It's supposed to be a surprise and once everyone has received their gifts I will post a list of who was who's secret Santa. It was a lot of fun last year to try and figure out who mine was. 


:snowman: Secret Santa Questionnaire :snowman:

Real Name:
Address:

Gender:

Favorite Color:

Hobbies:

Pets:

Likes:

Dislikes:

Other info you think would be helpful:


----------



## citylights (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm in......


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

citylights said:


> I'm in......


Just copy the questionnaire and pm me the answers.  :thumbup:


----------

